# MTB-Veranstaltungen 2008 im Norden



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

gibt es hier im hohen Norden der Republik eigentlich im kommenden Jahr irgendwelche MTB-Veranstaltungen? Also Rennen, Marathon oder so?

MfG Stoppelhüpfer


----------



## ralfathome (12. Dezember 2007)

moin,
bis wie weit nach Süden wäre denn für Dich noch der Hohe Norden? 

Hier werden wohl ab Januar mehr Termine aufgeführt, vielleicht ist was dabei: http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2007)

Das 12-Std. Rennen in Buchholz soll wohl wieder stattfinden.
http://www.24h-muenchen.de/index.php?c=1&s=cycle-teamrace


----------



## Muckelchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das 12-Std. Rennen in Buchholz soll wohl wieder stattfinden.
> http://www.24h-muenchen.de/index.php?c=1&s=cycle-teamrace



Laut SOG-Events am 08.06.2008, die Info habe ich aus dem Newsletter vom Oktober.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Laut SOG-Events am 08.06.2008, die Info habe ich aus dem Newsletter vom Oktober.



newsletter von gestern und die Ausschreibung sagen 07.06.2008


----------



## Muckelchen (13. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> newsletter von gestern und die Ausschreibung sagen 07.06.2008



So? Habe noch keinen neuen bekommen. 
Ein sonntag hätte ich mir auch schlecht vorstellen können.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (13. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> bis wie weit nach Süden wäre denn für Dich noch der Hohe Norden?
> 
> Hier werden wohl ab Januar mehr Termine aufgeführt, vielleicht ist was dabei: http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/
> ...


Ich würde mal so alles nördlich der Linie Emden - Hannover - Wolfsburg - Rostock sagen.
Die Seite ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein guter Tip.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2007)

Das erste Rennen ist übrigens am 12.01. in Appelbüttel. Im Hobbyrennen gibt es *keine* Materialvorgabe.

http://www.radsport-hh.de/pdf/AusschreibungCross07-08.pdf


----------



## Tourenfahrer (15. Dezember 2007)

Nicht zu verachten ist die Winter- Rennserie des MTB- Team- Wolfsburg. Ich behaupte mal, dass sich die Anfahrt von Hamburg lohnen würde. 


Gruss Dirk


----------



## ihadub (15. Dezember 2007)

24.5 u 25.5. CC und MA in Altenau
6.4. Helmuts Höllenritt


----------



## Manic_Harzer (15. Dezember 2007)

20. und 21.09.2008 ist wieder in Bad Salzdetfurth (Harzrand Landkreis Hildesheim) CC-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (16. Dezember 2007)

In Mai findet auch im Bucholz ein sehr netten CC Rennen!
In Bad Salzdetfurth findet in diesem Jahr auch noch einem Marathon statt! Wann genau ist noch nicht bekannt!
Ansonst findet noch ein Paar Marathons im Harz statt!(Altenau 19-20Mai,Clausthal-Zellerfeld). DasTabarzer Mountainbike-Marathon ist auch zu empfehlen!


----------



## Superflyer (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen, wir werden im April eine MTB-Enduro Serie starten. 
Wahrscheinlich werden es im Frühjahr und Herbst insgesamt 4 Veranstaltungen. 
Die Veranstaltungsorten werden sich schwerpunktmäßig auf das Hamburger Umland verteilen, wir hoffen aber auch andere Veranstaltungsorte ins Boot zubekommen. Alles weitere werde wir hier veröffentlichen.

Gruß


----------



## ihadub (17. Dezember 2007)

aus´m Marathon Forum


----------

